# Difficulty with Forte Film?



## JamesD (Mar 12, 2006)

Has anyone else had extreme difficulty getting Forte film onto a plastic reel?  I just tried loading it, and it took a good half hour, a couple of kinks, and finally reeling from the spool end of the film.  It kinked in a couple of places, but it's presently washing, so I haven't had a chance to check out how badly yet.  It may also have been fogged--normally the extremely slight light leak around the door of my closet (err... darkroom) isn't bad enough to fog film as long as I get it before dawn, but this took a lot longer than I thought it would and the light leakage was quite pronounced.

If this stuff is normally this squirrelly, then I don't think I'm going to use it again.  I'll stick with TMax and TriX. :banghead:


----------



## theinvisiblecity (Mar 12, 2006)

I use Forte a great deal and have never had a problem......maybe it was just a fluke.......In fact I quite like Forte, and at less than half the price of Kodak products I shant be going back


----------



## KevinR (Mar 13, 2006)

I have this problem too. It is a little thinner than Kodak and Ilford and really tempermental about half way in.


----------



## JamesD (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah, right about halfway, it decided to bind up in the reel and not go further.  Winding from the spool end helped, but it still took a lot of coaxing.  It almost seemed as though the reel was wet, but I know that it wasn't, because I took it straight out of the box where it'd been for weeks--months actually, since before I had my stuff shipped from AK.  Perhaps I'll try another roll; if I get a repeat performance, I'll avoid it in the future.


----------



## KevinR (Mar 14, 2006)

I just remembered. Something that helped was that I think a little residue was slowing things down. I ran the reels through my dish washing machine and the film seemed to go through a little easier.


----------

